
Roger Ebert: No Longer an Eater, Still a Cook - fiaz
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/01/dining/01ebert.html
======
zck
Ebert's ode to Steak 'n' Shake is here:
[http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2009/01/car_table_counter_or...](http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2009/01/car_table_counter_or_takhomasa.html)

His discourse on the rice cooker is
here:[http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2008/11/the_pot_and_how_to_u...](http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2008/11/the_pot_and_how_to_use_it.html)

It's a shame the article doesn't provide the links to the blog entries it
discusses.

